# I Phone 3G wie Klingeltöne erstellen für dumme ;)



## Moshcore (1. August 2008)

Ich komm mit der Marterie nicht klar gibt es keine einfach Möglichkeit meine Lieblingsmusik zu einen Klingelton zu machen??? Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Habe schon einige Programme probiert aber es nicht geschafft da es das neuste I Phone und Software ist.


----------



## lightmetal (2. August 2008)

http://www.apfelphone.net/2007/10/08/mp3-klingeltone-und-wallpapers-auf-das-iphone/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (3. August 2008)

Ne hab schon was super einfaches gefunden iringer  da braucht man nichts mehr machen.


----------



## DasAS (3. August 2008)

da fällt mir nur das hier zu ein


----------



## Fisch0r (4. August 2008)

Geile Seite @ DasAS


----------



## ribosome (12. August 2008)

DasAS schrieb:


> da fällt mir nur das hier zu ein



Ahh tut das nochmal gut diese Seite zu sehen 

Ich werde es wohl nie raffen was so viele leute an so nem stinkenden Apfel toll finden, naja ist ne andere sache


----------



## Silent (18. August 2008)

Moshcore schrieb:


> Ich komm mit der Marterie nicht klar gibt es keine einfach Möglichkeit meine Lieblingsmusik zu einen Klingelton zu machen??? Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Habe schon einige Programme probiert aber es nicht geschafft da es das neuste I Phone und Software ist.


Schau mal auf diese Seite, da findest Du haufenweise fertige Klingeltöne fürs iPhone.
Vielleicht auch deine Lieblingsmusik


----------

